# Che confusione..

## bandreabis

il nuovo layout del forum!

----------

## sabayonino

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> il nuovo layout del forum!

 

 :Confused:   scusa. quale ?

 a me sembre tutto uguale  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bandreabis

Trovato.

Il "nuovo" layout appare con https, mentre con http è il solito.

----------

## sabayonino

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Trovato.
> 
> Il "nuovo" layout appare con https, mentre con http è il solito.

 

 :Wink:   non ved differenze nemmeno con https.

puoi fare un esempio ? 

oppure fai pulizia di cache (hai la cache in RAM ? )

----------

## bandreabis

E' di certo una questione di cache.

Il layout è come in figura

http://it.tinypic.com/r/29ljmg4/8

----------

## sabayonino

effettivamente è un pò diversa.

la stessa sezione a me appare così

http://imageshack.com/a/img661/9430/3q7IUJ.png

a te risulta che l'autore e dettagli è inglobato nella colonna del topic , io ho una colonna dedicata

----------

## bandreabis

Ormai mi sono rassegnato a vedere il forum così.

----------

